# Laptop für die UNI



## ValuezZ (17. Juni 2017)

*Laptop für die UNI*

Hey,

ab Oktober fange ich an zu studieren (Wirtschaftsinformatik) und suche dafür einen Laptop. Ich habe bisher immer nur einen PC benutzt und hatte noch nie einen Laptop. Ich würde den Laptop auch gerne einige Jahre nutzen, also mindestens bis zum Bachelor, am besten natürlich wenn er bis zum Master durchhält, das wären dann ca. 5-6 Jahre Laufzeit, falls das nicht zu übertrieben ist.

Budget: max. 1400 € (das wäre allerdings schon die Schmerzgrenze und da würde ich dann schon vielleicht ein Macbook nehmen) aber natürlich wäre billiger auch besser.
Anwendungsbereich: UNI-Zeugs und vielleicht ab und zu Serien/Filme anschauen, aber für die Serien und Filme würde ich es an einen Fernseher anschließen, also bräuchte ich ein HDMI Anschluss
Bildschirmgröße:  13-14 Zoll, sollte nicht zu groß sein, damit es bequem in den Rucksack passt
Bildschirmauflösung: 1920 x 1080
Glare/Matt:  Matt oder Glare ist mir nicht so wichtig, ich tendiere eher zu glare.
Akkulaufzeit: Sollten schon so 4 Stunden + sein.
Gewicht: Hauptsache nicht zu schwer, muss es ja dann jeden Tag in die UNI schleppen, also so leicht wie möglich (solange es nicht den Preis stark nach oben oder die Leistung stark nach unten treibt). Mit ca 2Kilo bin ich schon zufrieden, wenn es weniger sind umso besser
Besondere Anforderungen:  Ich würde damit nur mein UNI-Zeug machen z.B programmieren, recherchieren usw.  Und gelegentlich werde ich den Laptop an meinen Fernseher für eine Serie/Film anstecken. Fürs Gaming und sonstiges habe ich dann meinen richtigen PC.  Eine wichtige Anforderung wäre, dass der Laptop relativ leise sein sollte, nicht das der Laptop laut brummt, so dass es der ganze Hörsaal mitbekommt. Auch würde ich gerne eine SSD drin haben 256GB sollten mir problemlos ausreichen, für größere Daten  habe ich externe Speichermöglichkeiten. Außerdem sollten 8 GB Ram schon drin sein.
Betriebssystem sollte Windows sein. Ich werde auch meistens eine Maus anstecken , also sollte es mindestens 1x USB-Anschluss geben, wobei 1x USB-Anschluss und 1x HDMI-Anschluss ja eigentlich immer vertreten sind.

Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge, ihr müsst die Preisspanne nicht komplett ausnutzen, wenn ein 500 € Laptop meine Anforderungen erfüllt nehme ich auch den. Wenn die Anforderungen so nicht möglich sind, nehme ich auch gerne downgrades entgegen.

MfG
ValuezZ


----------



## Zocker_Boy (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Hi,

würde dir ein ASUS Zenbook empfehlen:
ASUS Zenbook UX3410UQ-GV077T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## amdahl (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

unteres Ende: Medion Akoya S3409, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oberes Ende: 20HR0021GE, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad X1 Carbon 2017 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen

Eine dedizierte Grafikkarte wie sie das Zenbook hat brauchst du nicht. Glare willst du nicht wirklich, glaub mir


----------



## joyraider (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Ich hab jetzt mal deine anforderungen ein bischen ausgereizt und das gerät rausgesucht Schenker XMG P407-yhz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Wobei Akkulaufzeit bei normaler Nutzung so ca 2- 4 H angegeben werden . Was noch benötigt wird ist Windows das bekommt man ja aber fürn Appel und Ei in der bucht.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHOT12iWeqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fotoman (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*



ValuezZ schrieb:


> Bildschirmgröße:  13-14 Zoll, sollte nicht zu groß sein, damit es bequem in den Rucksack passt
> Bildschirmauflösung: 1920 x 1080


Es gibt auch Rucksäcke für 17" Laptops  Falls möglich schau Dir vor dem Kauf die Geräte genau an, insb. was die Bildschirmgröße und die darauf für Dich und Deine Augen noch lesbare Informationsmenge (=Zeichengröße) angeht. Es gibt auch 15,6" Geräte (alles in 16:9), die nicht viel größer und schwerer sind wie 14" Geräte. Ich kann jedenfalls schon sehr lange kein FullHD auf 13,3" mehr in 100% nutzen.



ValuezZ schrieb:


> Glare/Matt:  Matt oder Glare ist mir nicht so wichtig, ich tendiere eher zu glare.


Willst Du damit arbeiten, u.U. sogar mobil in der Uni im Hörsaal, der nicht nur im fensterlosen Keller gelegen ist? Wenn man Spiegelungen durch hellen Bildschirmhintergrund und Displayhelligkeit überstrahlen muss, dann geht das im Idelfall nur auf Kosten der Akkulaufzeit. Mit Pech gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell auch das Tragen passender (dunkeler) Kleidung an, weil im Hörsaal (oder sonstwo) die Deckenbeleuchtung leider doch nicht so optimal ist wie man sich das wünscht und wie man es zu Hause noch passend umbauen kann.



ValuezZ schrieb:


> Akkulaufzeit: Sollten schon so 4 Stunden + sein.


Das halte ich nicht nur für die Uni für viel zu kurz, selbst im reinen Privatbereich wäre das für mich inakzeptabel.



ValuezZ schrieb:


> Besondere Anforderungen:  Ich würde damit nur mein UNI-Zeug machen z.B programmieren, recherchieren usw.


"nur" ist gut, wobei ich nicht weiss, was das bei Wirtschaftsinformatik heutzutage bedeutet. Will man da mal seine Entwicklungsumgebung inkl. Datenbank und Webserver nicht in der Cloud laufen lassen, kann man sich sehr schnell sehr viel Leitung wünschen. Unter einem i5-7x00, 8 GB Ram (möglichst aufrüstbar) und 256GB SSD würde ich daher nicht bleiben.

Im Idealfall fragst Du mal Studenten aus höheren Semestern oder die ASTA, welche Anforderungen derzeit so gelten und womit man sinnvoll arbeiten kann.

Wenn ich die Tests zum Asus Zenbook und dem Schenker so überfliege, dann wäre bei mir der Schenker schon auf Grund von Gewicht und Akku(nicht)leistung aus der Wahl.


----------



## ValuezZ (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*



fotoman schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Rucksäcke für 17" Laptops  Falls möglich schau Dir vor dem Kauf die Geräte genau an, insb. was die Bildschirmgröße und die darauf für Dich und Deine Augen noch lesbare Informationsmenge (=Zeichengröße) angeht. Es gibt auch 15,6" Geräte (alles in 16:9), die nicht viel größer und schwerer sind wie 14" Geräte. Ich kann jedenfalls schon sehr lange kein FullHD auf 13,3" mehr in 100% nutzen.


Ich habe auch einen sehr großen Rucksack, mein Bruder hat ein Macbook (13 Zoll) und darauf kann ich alles super erkennen. Mir geht es da in erster Linie nicht ums Gewicht, ich trage den Rucksack mit Laptop vielleicht 20-30 Minuten pro Tag, wenn überhaupt. Falls ich dann doch mal einen größeren Bildschirm brauche kann ich ihn daheim an einen Monitor/Fernseher anschließen, ich dachte mir, dass mir 13-14 Zoll fürs Arbeiten in der Uni reichen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Willst Du damit arbeiten, u.U. sogar mobil in der Uni im Hörsaal, der nicht nur im fensterlosen Keller gelegen ist? Wenn man Spiegelungen durch hellen Bildschirmhintergrund und Displayhelligkeit überstrahlen muss, dann geht das im Idelfall nur auf Kosten der Akkulaufzeit. Mit Pech gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell auch das Tragen passender (dunkeler) Kleidung an, weil im Hörsaal (oder sonstwo) die Deckenbeleuchtung leider doch nicht so optimal ist wie man sich das wünscht und wie man es zu Hause noch passend umbauen kann.


Achso, ich dachte das glare nur bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung Probleme macht, dann nehme ich doch lieber Matt^^



fotoman schrieb:


> Das halte ich nicht nur für die Uni für viel zu kurz, selbst im reinen Privatbereich wäre das für mich inakzeptabel.


Ja, das war nur das absolute Minimum, mehr ist da natürlich immer besser



fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Tests zum Asus Zenbook und dem Schenker so überfliege, dann wäre bei mir der Schenker schon auf Grund von Gewicht und Akku(nicht)leistung aus der Wahl.


Ja für mich wäre das Schenker auch raus, im Vergleich zum Zenbook oder Lenovo ist das von Schenker in meinen Augen das schlechtere.



fotoman schrieb:


> "nur" ist gut, wobei ich nicht weiss, was das bei Wirtschaftsinformatik heutzutage bedeutet. Will man da mal seine Entwicklungsumgebung inkl. Datenbank und Webserver nicht in der Cloud laufen lassen, kann man sich sehr schnell sehr viel Leitung wünschen. Unter einem i5-7x00, 8 GB Ram (möglichst aufrüstbar) und 256GB SSD würde ich daher nicht bleiben.
> Im Idealfall fragst Du mal Studenten aus höheren Semestern oder die ASTA, welche Anforderungen derzeit so gelten und womit man sinnvoll arbeiten kann.


Wie genau die Programme heißen weiß ich gerade leider nicht, allerdings studiert mein Bruder auch Wirtschaftsinformatik (zwar in einer anderen Stadt) aber ich denke es sollte sich nicht so viel unterscheiden und er hat ein Macbook, auf dem laufen alle benötigten Programme und er ist sehr begeistert davon.



amdahl schrieb:


> unteres Ende: Medion Akoya S3409, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> oberes Ende: 20HR0021GE, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad X1 Carbon 2017 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen


Also von denen beiden würde ich eher das von Lenovo nehmen, das sieht gut aus, aber da wird öfter davon berichtet, dass die Lüfter etwas laut sein sollen, was mich ein wenig abschreckt. Vielleicht bin ich da auch einfach zu pingelig

Meine erste Wahl von diesen Vorschlägen wäre das Lenovo Campus ThinkPad X1 Carbon 2017, danach würde das Asus Zenbook kommen. Ich werde noch ein wenig abwarten, auf andere Vorschläge.
Fallen Macbook komplett raus? Einige Freunde und mein Bruder haben Macbooks und ich muss sagen, die gefallen mir schon sehr, auch sind sie sehr sehr leise 

Zum Abschluss, vielen Danke für eure Vorschläge 

MfG

ValuezZ


----------



## Abductee (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*



ValuezZ schrieb:


> Fallen Macbook komplett raus?



In deinem Preissegment kommt eh nur ein MacBook Air in Frage und das ist schon etwas angestaubt um den Preis.
Ansonsten ist so ein 12" MacBook halt extrem leicht und hat eine lange Akkulaufzeit. Mit dem AppleCare liegst du aber über 1400€

Alternativ:
Produktvergleich HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m5-6Y54, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (V1C37EA#ABD), HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m5-6Y54, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD (V1C39EA#ABD) | Geizhals Deutschland

+USB-C Hub
HooToo USB-C Hub Type-C Hub mit drei USB 3.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
oder EC Technology Typ C USB 3.0 Hub mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## amdahl (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*



joyraider schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal deine anforderungen ein bischen ausgereizt und das gerät rausgesucht Schenker XMG P407-yhz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Wobei Akkulaufzeit bei normaler Nutzung so ca 2- 4 H angegeben werden . Was noch benötigt wird ist Windows das bekommt man ja aber fürn Appel und Ei in der bucht.



Warum genau sollte er sich bei seinen Anforderungen für ein schweres Gaming-Notebook mit kurzer Akkulaufzeit entscheiden wenn er doch gar keine dGPU und sicher keinen I7 Quadcore braucht? Das ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Lt.Ford (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Da ich mein Studium "frisch" hinter mir habe, kann ich hier mal ein paar Erfahrungen wiedergeben: Selbst in meinem Studiengang, der primär auf projektorientiertes Programmieren ausgelegt ist, wurde kaum (vor Ort) programmiert. Bei Wirtschaftsinformatikern ist das nochmal um einiges(!) weniger - wenn überhaupt; es gibt Winfo-Absolventen, die können nicht eine Zeile Code schreiben. Das sage ich nicht im Bösen, sondern das ist ein Fakt. Der Winfo-Studiengang ist einfach auf andere Themen ausgelegt. Zudem hatte ich auch einige Winfo-Kommilitonen, mit denen ich manche Fächer geteilt habe, d.h. ich habe die Informationen aus erster Hand.

Dementsprechend entwickelt sich die Kaufberatung hier in die völlig falsche Richtung - denn die Anforderungen sind falsch.

Wenn wir ganz ins Extrem gehen wollen: Du _brauchst_ keinen Laptop. Es gab bei mir sogar einige Profs, die aktiv ein Laptopverbot ausgesprochen haben. Leg dir 2-3 Kugelschreiber zurecht und viel Papier. Sehr, sehr, sehr viel Papier.
Die paar Programmieraufgaben, die man bekommt, kann man locker vor Ort im Computerraum oder sogar privat zu Hause am PC machen. Da das natürlich nicht die beste Lösung ist und so ein Laptop durchaus einige Vorteile mitbringt, sollte man natürlich trotzdem einen haben. Aber hierfür reicht eben jeder 400-600€ Laptop voll aus. Die Mehrheit der Studenten bzw. meiner (Ex-)Kommilitonen bestätigen das; was da teilweise für 10-Jahre alte Schrottmühlen dabei waren  ... aber die haben voll und ganz ausgereicht! Und das ist der springende Punkt.
Im ersten Semester gab es natürlich auch einige Macbook-Studenten, aber die waren im zweiten Semester irgendwie nicht mehr auffindbar. Lag natürlich weniger am Macbook, sondern viel mehr an den falschen Erwartungen, die überhaupt erst dazu geführt haben sich ein Macbook zuzulegen.

Dualcore? Quadcore? Hyperthreading? SSD? RAM? Egal. Ob dein 30-Zeilen-Wegwerf-Programm in 100ms kompiliert & ausgeführt wird oder in 300ms ist völlig egal. Und für die restlichen (Textverarbeitungs-)Programme würde selbst ein Singlecore ausreichen.
Akkulaufzeit ist ebenfalls nicht sonderlich wichtig. Während der Vorlesung benutzt man den Laptop eh nicht (siehe oben) und ansonsten ist immer eine Steckdose in der Nähe.

Die Frage ist also nicht was du _brauchst_ (de facto nichts), sondern was du _willst_.

Zum Programmieren braucht man eigentlich nur 2 Dinge: Einen Editor und einen Compiler.
Der Editor ist meist in der Form einer IDE vorzufinden und das ist nichts anderes als ein Textverarbeitungsprogramm - nur eben für Code. Das war's.
Aufwändige 3D-Simulationen wird man in einem Informatik-Studium nicht vorfinden und bei Wirtschaftsinformatikern schon gar nicht. Und selbst wenn könnte man die trotzdem ausführen oder zur Not auf einen PC ausweichen.

Also: Anforderungen überdenken und entsprechend handeln. Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu viel und hoffe auch, dass ein paar hilfreiche Informationen drin waren 

PS: Dein Bruder, der ja scheinbar auch Winfo studiert, hätte dir darüber eigentlich Auskunft geben können.


----------



## fotoman (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r die UNI*



ValuezZ schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte das glare nur bei direkter  Sonneneinstrahlung Probleme macht, dann nehme ich doch lieber  Matt


Hast Du keinen Laptop oder ein Tablet, das ein "glare"  Display hat? Der Macbook soll dort angeblich besser sein wie die meisten  Windows-Laptops, obwohl ich das in diversen Geschäften nicht  nachvollziehen kann.

Nutze ich neben einander meinen Laptop (Lenovo x220 mit mattem IPS Display)  und das Surface Pro 2 (spiegelndes Dispaly), dann kommt es bei dunkelem  Hintergrund oft genug vor, dass ich mich im spiegenden Display selber  sehe und das Gerät passend ausrichten muss. Dem matten Display des x220  ist das egal, da nimmt allenfalls der Kontrast etwas ab.

Hier ein paar, wenn auch ältere Beispiele
Matt gegen spiegelend: Macbook Pro von Apple im Praxiseinsatz
Wie gesagrt, die aktuellen Macbook-Disdplays sollen besser sein,, was  man aber beim Windows-Laptop für eins erhält, kann nur ein Test (z.B.  auf Notebookcheck) zeigen.



ValuezZ schrieb:


> Fallen Macbook komplett  raus?


Hardwareseitig nicht, für mich softwareseitig ja. Ich mag  weder Mac OS noch die Politik von Apple (z.B. Entwicklung für das iPhone  setzt z.B. zwingend einen Mac voraus). Außerdem wollte ich persönlich  nicht mit zwei unterschiedlichen Systemen parallel arbeiten (Du  schreibst etwas von einem zusätzlichen PC).

 U.U. "lebst" Du aber schon in der Cloud, womit das Problem des  Datenabgleichs (inkl. kompatibeler Programme) entfällt. Und wenn in der  Uni systemunabhängig entwickelt wird (also insb. nicht irgednwer auf  Microsoft-Produkte in seiner gesamte Vielfalt setzt), dann erweitern  zwei inkompatibele Systeme auch gleich noch den eigenen Horizont.



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> was da teilweise für 10-Jahre alte Schrottmühlen dabei waren  ... aber die haben voll und ganz ausgereicht! Und das ist der springende Punkt.


Zumindest halb so alte Subnotebooks würden immer noch mehr wie ausreichen, gibt es aber natürlich nur gebraucht. Nicht nur ein Lenovo x220 bis x240 mit IPS-Display  (selbst ein i5-2520M ist heutzutage noch leistungsfähig genug). Das ganze dann bei 1700g mit 6h Akku und ansatzweise der Größe des Zenbooks (nur knapp 1,5cm dicker).



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Dualcore? Quadcore? Hyperthreading? SSD? RAM? Egal. Ob dein 30-Zeilen-Wegwerf-Programm in 100ms kompiliert & ausgeführt wird oder in 300ms ist völlig egal. Und für die restlichen (Textverarbeitungs-)Programme würde selbst ein Singlecore ausreichen.


Und mit welchen Betriebssystem? Windows 10 mit singlecore darf man lieber nicht ausschalten und selbst mit einem "Quadcore" Atom x5 macht das ganze noch nicht einmal als reines Surfgerät ernsthaft Spaß. Word/OO Writer mit vielen Seiten und Formeln/Bilern (weil man seine Mitschrift in den meisten Fällen nachher entweder doch digitalisieren muss oder das ganze nochmal leserlich abschreibt) würde ich darauf nicht nutzen.

Es geht natürlich alles, aber man kann seine Zeit besser wie mit warten auf ein IT System verbringen.



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Akkulaufzeit ist ebenfalls nicht sonderlich wichtig. Während der Vorlesung benutzt man den Laptop eh nicht (siehe oben) und ansonsten ist immer eine Steckdose in der Nähe.


So steinzeiliche Profs hätte ich heutzutage nirgendwo mehr erwartet. Es kann doch keine Kernkompotenz eines IT Studenten mehr sein, handschriftlich auf Papier die Vorlesungen mitschreiben zu müssen. Und auch, wenn das papierlose Büro schon lange gestorben ist, machen handschriftliche Notzien in einem vorher auf Papier verteilten Script keinen Sinn mehr (insb. für jemdenden, der dann auch nochn etwas in Richtung IT studiert).



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Zum Programmieren braucht man eigentlich nur 2 Dinge: Einen Editor und einen Compiler.
> Der Editor ist meist in der Form einer IDE vorzufinden und das ist nichts anderes als ein Textverarbeitungsprogramm - nur eben für Code. Das war's.


Moderne IDEs können aber noch viel mehr und nicht nur VisualStudio braucht leider mittlerweile viel zu viel CPU-Leitung, um sinnvoll nutzbar zu sein. Fehlersuche ohne Debuger macht gerade Anfängern die Arbeit auch nicht einfacher.



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Aufwändige 3D-Simulationen wird man in einem Informatik-Studium nicht vorfinden und bei Wirtschaftsinformatikern schon gar nicht.


Vom Namen her (und auch nach dem, was ich zum Studiengang im Netz finde) hätte ich u.A. Datenanalysen erwartet, was dann für mich auch ein paar Daten (also eine passende Datenbank) voraus setzt. Dazu irgendein Auswertesystem, welches das ganze grafisch aufbereiten kann. Wenn man dabei auch noch die Hilfen des "Auswertesystems" nutzen möchte, macht etwas Rechenlesitung (in Form des heutzutage auch bei günstigen Laptops üblichen i5-7x00 oder zumindest eines i3/i5) durchaus Sinn, genauso wie mehr als 4 GB Ram (hängt natürlich von der Datenmenge ab).



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Also: Anforderungen überdenken und entsprechend handeln.


Davon war ich spätestens bei seinem zweiten Posting ausgegangen, wenn der Bruder bereits den selben Studiengang belegt.


----------



## Lt.Ford (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r die UNI*



fotoman schrieb:


> Zumindest halb so alte Subnotebooks würden immer noch mehr wie ausreichen, gibt es aber natürlich nur gebraucht. Nicht nur ein Lenovo x220 bis x240 mit IPS-Display  (selbst ein i5-2520M ist heutzutage noch leistungsfähig genug). Das ganze dann bei 1700g mit 6h Akku und ansatzweise der Größe des Zenbooks (nur knapp 1,5cm dicker).
> 
> Und mit welchen Betriebssystem? Windows 10 mit singlecore darf man lieber nicht ausschalten und selbst mit einem "Quadcore" Atom x5 macht das ganze noch nicht einmal als reines Surfgerät ernsthaft Spaß. Word/OO Writer mit vielen Seiten und Formeln/Bilern (weil man seine Mitschrift in den meisten Fällen nachher entweder doch digitalisieren muss oder das ganze nochmal leserlich abschreibt) würde ich darauf nicht nutzen.
> 
> Es geht natürlich alles, aber man kann seine Zeit besser wie mit warten auf ein IT System verbringen.



Da gebe ich dir natürlich voll und ganz Recht.
Mir ging es bei meiner, zugegeben etwas "extremen", Schilderung lediglich um den Fakt, dass es in diesem Fall kein "brauchen" gibt.
Ein halbwegs moderner i5 z.B. mit Hyper-Threading (d.h. 4 Threads) und ~8 GB RAM und man hat keinerlei Probleme.
Kann ich übrigens selbst bestätigen, mein Laptop war so ausgestattet - und ich habe (teils privat) auch noch ganz andere Dinge gemacht, z.B. für Android programmiert (der Android-Compiler ist eine Katastrophe, minutenlang 100% Auslastung selbst auf High-End Desktop-Rechnern).



fotoman schrieb:


> So steinzeiliche Profs hätte ich heutzutage nirgendwo mehr erwartet. Es kann doch keine Kernkompotenz eines IT Studenten mehr sein, handschriftlich auf Papier die Vorlesungen mitschreiben zu müssen.



Das klingt tatsächlich sehr steinzeitlich und daher kommt auch der große Irrglaube, dass man als (IT-)Student unbedingt und absolut überlebensnotwenig einen Laptop benötigt.
Die Tatsache ist aber, dass ein Studium (vor allem an einer Universität) sehr theorielastig und forschungsorientiert ist. Zum Beispiel gerade im Grundstudium "Höhere Mathematik" und bei Informatik auch das Modul "Theoretische Informatik". Zum Vergleich meine Uni: Mathe über 2 Semester, Theo 3 Semester und dann gab es noch weitere Theoriefächer über mehrere Semester - und das bei einem Studiengang, der auf der Uni-Webseite als "stark praxisbezogen" ausgeschildert ist. Noch krasser dann natürlich bei der reinen "Informatik".
Bei solchen Fächern ist ein Laptop kein Hilfsmittel, sondern sogar eher ein Hindernis. Daher auch das Laptopverbot mancher Professoren. Und das zu Recht meiner Meinung nach.
Es war natürlich nicht Papier-only, wer wollte konnte auch z.B. auf einem Tablet mit Stift mitschreiben. Einige Leute haben das auch genutzt, die meisten haben es dann aber schnell aufgegeben weil das einfach nicht sinnvoll funktioniert und am Ende des Tages eben eine Spielerei ist.

Das darf man natürlich keineswegs pauschalisieren. Ein guter Freund von mir studiert in die Richtung Mediendesign und ohne Laptop (dort sogar Macbook-only) käme er nicht einen Tag aus.



fotoman schrieb:


> Vom Namen her (und auch nach dem, was ich zum Studiengang im Netz finde) hätte ich u.A. Datenanalysen erwartet, was dann für mich auch ein paar Daten (also eine passende Datenbank) voraus setzt. Dazu irgendein Auswertesystem, welches das ganze grafisch aufbereiten kann. Wenn man dabei auch noch die Hilfen des "Auswertesystems" nutzen möchte, macht etwas Rechenlesitung (in Form des heutzutage auch bei günstigen Laptops üblichen i5-7x00 oder zumindest eines i3/i5) durchaus Sinn, genauso wie mehr als 4 GB Ram (hängt natürlich von der Datenmenge ab).



Gut, Datenanalyse lass ich in Bezug auf Wirtschaftsinformatik noch gelten. Allerdings müssen diese Datensätze schon lächerlich(!!) groß sein, um einem Laptop mit i5 (siehe oben) ernsthafte Probleme zu bereiten.



fotoman schrieb:


> Davon war ich spätestens bei seinem zweiten Posting ausgegangen, wenn der Bruder bereits den selben Studiengang belegt.



Ja, das halte ich für etwas suspekt (siehe oben mein Kommentar "Macbook-Student"), aber vielleicht fand ja einfach (noch) keine Kommunikation statt.


----------



## rabe08 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Ich möchte noch einen Aspekt dazugeben:

- Programmieren geht unter Linux besser als unter Windows. Echt.  Ich würde also darauf achten, dass das Gerät maximale Linux Unterstützung hat.

Das weist auf die Lenov T, X, W (ausgelaufen, P (Ersatz für W) Serien hin, da eigentlich alle Hacker diese Geräte benutzen. Für diese Geräte gibt es auch einen guten Gebrauchtmarkt. Sowas wäre z.B. ein Einstieg Lenovo ThinkPad T440s - 20AR-S0BH00 | LapStore.de

Anmerkung: Wirtschaftsinformatik. Soso. Pass auf, dass Du nicht auf die dunkle Seite der Macht gerätst. Allerdings kenne ich einen WInfo, der ein anständiger Info-Professor geworden ist. Es ist noch nicht alles verloren. Und nie vergessen: Wirtschaftswissenschaft ist keine Wissenschaft. Wie alles, was es nötig hat, "Wissenschaft" im Namen zu tragen.


----------



## ValuezZ (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Also: Anforderungen überdenken und entsprechend handeln. Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu viel und hoffe auch, dass ein paar hilfreiche Informationen drin waren
> 
> PS: Dein Bruder, der ja scheinbar auch Winfo studiert, hätte dir darüber eigentlich Auskunft geben können.


Ja, mein Bruder hat auch gesagt man braucht nicht unbedingt einen Laptop fürs Studium und das nur einfache Programme fürs Programmieren gebraucht werden. Aber ich hätte trotzdem ganz gerne einen, da es praktischer ist als in der Uni dann in den Computerraum zu rennen. Aber selbst dann bleiben meine Anforderungen von 8Gb Ram und einer SSD vorhanden, das sind ja jetzt auch nicht die höchsten Anforderungen, da weiß ich nicht was ich da noch groß nach unten verändern soll. Außerdem will ich einen neuen Laptop (ja gebrauchte sind auch gut, aber ich habe immer gerne neue Dinge^^).Auch weiterhin bleibt das Einsatzgebiet bei Uni-Zeugs (also bisschen programmieren, recherchieren) und ab und zu darüber Filme/Serien anschauen indem ich den Laptop an einen Fernseher anschließe. Ich denke nicht, dass ich hier falsche Anforderungen gestellt habe. Ich bin dir auch dankbar für deine Informationen, mein Bruder hat mir ähnliches geschildert (außer das mit dem Laptopverbot). Auch ein anderer Freund kann das nicht bestätigen, dieser meinte auch, dass ein Laptop praktischer ist (Er studiert Informatik).



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Akkulaufzeit ist ebenfalls nicht sonderlich wichtig.


Also ein bisschen sollte der Akku schon halten. Mit meinen 4 Stunden+ habe ich ja jetzt auch keine übertriebene Anforderung gestellt. Wäre halt blöd wenn wir gerade ein Projekt haben und ich neben der Steckdose hocken muss wenn ich mal was nachschauen möchte, da mein Akku (übertrieben augedrückt) nur 10 Minuten ohne Strom hält.



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Ja, das halte ich für etwas suspekt (siehe oben mein Kommentar "Macbook-Student"), aber vielleicht fand ja einfach (noch) keine Kommunikation statt.


Ja, zu diesem Zeitpunkt fand keine Kommunikation statt, er studiert das ja in einer anderen Stadt. Er hat mir auch erzählt das er so ziemlich der einzige mit einem Macbook ist, trotzdem findet er es klasse.



fotoman schrieb:


> Hast Du keinen Laptop oder ein Tablet, das ein "glare" Display hat?


Nein, ich hatte noch nie einen Laptop^^ Tablet hatte ich auch noch nie. 



Abductee schrieb:


> In deinem Preissegment kommt eh nur ein MacBook Air in Frage und das ist schon etwas angestaubt um den Preis.


MacBook Pro gibt es ja auch noch. z.B Apple MacBook Pro Retina 13" 2015 MF839D, liegt auch noch im Rahmen.



rabe08 schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Wirtschaftsinformatik. Soso. Pass auf, dass Du nicht auf die dunkle Seite der Macht gerätst. Allerdings kenne ich einen WInfo, der ein anständiger Info-Professor geworden ist. Es ist noch nicht alles verloren. Und nie vergessen: Wirtschaftswissenschaft ist keine Wissenschaft. Wie alles, was es nötig hat, "Wissenschaft" im Namen zu tragen.


Haha  ja ich habe mir den Studiengang ausgesucht, weil es auch um Wirtschaft geht, Informatik alleine wäre mir (nicht böse gemeint) zu blöd 


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Hinweise


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*



ValuezZ schrieb:


> MacBook Pro gibt es ja auch noch. z.B Apple MacBook Pro Retina 13" 2015 MF839D, liegt auch noch im Rahmen.



Gibts das noch im Education-Store? Dachte das wurde rausgenommen.
Hast du da einen Link?


----------



## ValuezZ (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*



Abductee schrieb:


> Gibts das noch im Education-Store? Dachte das wurde rausgenommen.
> Oder meinst du den Media/Saturn der das alte Modell aus dem Lager haben will?


Ne, gibts  im Internet überall. Das war nur als Beispiel, dass es einige Macbook Pros gibt die im Rahmen liegen würden.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Aber nur mit der kleinen 128GB SSD, damit kann man zwar leben, würd ich aber nicht kaufen.

Andererseits hättest da noch reichlich Anschlüsse und den Magsafe.


----------



## fotoman (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r die UNI*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Die Tatsache ist aber, dass ein Studium (vor allem an einer Universität) sehr theorielastig und forschungsorientiert ist.


Ist mir alles bekannt. Ich habe mein Info-Studium zu einer Zeit abgeschlossen, als es weder Laptops, noch Smartphones oder einen Master gab. Linux mit Kernel Version 2.0 oder Windows 98SE war zum Abschluss das Höchste der Gefühle auf dem heimischen 486er, in der Uni lief dann eher IRIX auf den SGIs.

Die Vorlesungen haben wir damals auf Papier mitgeschrieben und später in Latex gesetzt, da Word oder Wordperfect bei >50 Seiten schlicht abgestürtzt ist.

Der Rest meiner "Erfahrung" mit Uni-Absolventen im Bereich Informatik stamm dann von den Werkstudenten, die aber Bio-Informatik studieren.



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Bei solchen Fächern ist ein Laptop kein Hilfsmittel, sondern sogar eher ein Hindernis. Daher auch das Laptopverbot mancher Professoren. Und das zu Recht meiner Meinung nach.


Modern hört sich das nicht an. Modern (wenn ich auch der Presse so folge, oder den Anfragen hier im Forum bzgl. Tablets) wäre die Verteilung der Scripte vor der Vorlesung als PDF, damit sich der Student dann seine digitalen Notizen darin machen kann.

Selbst in meinem ehemaligen Gymnasium werden gerade die letzten Tafeln abgeschafft und die Lehrer (insb. bei Naturwissenschaften) nutzen entweder Folien, welche sie in Papierform an die Schüler verteilen, oder teils digitale Whiteboards. Selbst dort hat es sich schon herum gesprochen, dass man nur bedingt durch das Abschreiben von Formeln und Skizzen lernt sondern eher durch deren Anwendung.



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Es war natürlich nicht Papier-only, wer wollte konnte auch z.B. auf einem Tablet mit Stift mitschreiben.


Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem Surface Pro 3 oder Lenovo Yoga im Tablet Modus und einem "echten" Laptop ohne Touch? Ob ich nun meine Notizen per Stift oder Tastatur mache, ist m.M.n. egal. Störungen durch das Tastaturgeklapper sollte es wohl kaum bis garnicht geben.

Dass es dafür entweder keine passenden Apps gibt oder die jeweiligen Studenten diese nicht gefunden haben, zeigt für mich das Dilemma: wer sowas nicht selber nutzen darf, macht sich keine Gedanken darüber, wie eine sinnvolle App aussehen muss.



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Gut, Datenanalyse lass ich in Bezug auf Wirtschaftsinformatik noch gelten. Allerdings müssen diese Datensätze schon lächerlich(!!) groß sein, um einem Laptop mit i5 (siehe oben) ernsthafte Probleme zu bereiten.


Da bin ich voll bei Dir, aber ein i5 ist schon recht weit von Deinem genannten Single-Core Rechner entfernt. Und was "lächerlich groß" bedeutete, erübrigt sich spätestens, wenn der Student dann mal ein Praktikum macht und dort (sogar auf seinem Laptop) mit anonymisierten Daten der Firma herum spielen darf. Das sind bei uns zwar auch nur 30-40 GB an Daten, aber plus VM für die Datenbank wird es mit 128 GB SSD schon verdammt knapp, 4 GB Ram reichen aber bei etwas Geduld mit den Abfragen.



rabe08 schrieb:


> - Programmieren geht unter Linux besser als unter  Windows. Echt.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, was aber zu 100% von  der gewünschten Zielplattform abhängt. Ich hatte auch schon Informatik-Kollegen, die unter Windows möglichst mit VI programmiert haben. Ob man plattformunabhängig unter Linux, Mac OS oder Windows programmiert, ist vollkommen egal. Gute IDEs gibt es für alle Plattformen.



ValuezZ schrieb:


> Außerdem will ich einen neuen Laptop (ja  gebrauchte sind auch gut, aber ich habe immer gerne neue  Dinge^^).


So lange das Geld vorhanden ist, ist das ja auch kein  Problem.


----------



## Lt.Ford (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Es geht primär weniger um das Gerät, sondern um die Ablenkung. Damit meine ich nicht nur, dass junge Informatik-Studenten in der "langweiligen" Mathematik-Vorlesung spontan LAN-Parties abhalten (und damit den halben Hörsaal "bespaßen"), sondern auch, dass man mit einem Laptop mit normaler Tastatur z.B. Formeln nicht sinnvoll und vor allem schnell mitschreiben kann und dem Gerät infolgedessen mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken _muss_.
Das klappt einfach nicht und zumindest in meiner Mathe-Vorlesung brauchte es erst gar kein "Verbot" o.Ä. (oft auch "wir raten stark davon ab"), die Studenten haben ab der 2. Vorlesung freiwillig den Laptop in der Tasche gelassen.

Bedenken sollte man auch, dass eine Vorlesung nach wie vor eine Vorlesung ist. In Universitäten ist es üblich zu den Vorlesungen begleitende Übungsgruppen mit Tutor zu haben. Dort tritt dann der Laptop in Erscheinung und hier ist er auch sinnvoll. In den Übungsräumen hat es dann auch überall Steckdosen, weswegen die Akkulaufzeit nicht unwichtig aber auch nicht extrem wichtig ist.

Und abschließend solltest du dich auch nicht zu sehr auf das "Verbot" einschießen, als ob es in 9 von 10 Vorlesungen gelten würde . Wenn überhaupt dann im gegenteiligen Verhältnis 
Zumindest war das bei mir so, das variiert natürlich stark zwischen Uni/FH, Studiengang, Professor etc.

Wir sind jetzt auch ziemlich vom Thema abgekommen


----------



## ValuezZ (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Habe hier mal zwei Vorschläge, nach langer Zeit. Habe die Einwände von Lt.Ford angenommen, er hat ja recht, dass ich kein mega leistungsstarkes Gerät brauche. 

Hier ein Medion für ca. 579€.
Medion Akoya S3409, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und hier eines von Acer für ca. 743€.
Acer TravelMate X3 X349-G2-M-57EV Intel Core i5-7200U 8GB DDR4 512GB PCIe SSD Full-HD IPS Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Welches der beiden wäre die bessere Wahl? Beziehungsweise lohnen sich die ca 160€ mehr für das Acer? Oder hat das keine wirklichen Vorteile. Beide haben ja ziemlich die gleichen Specs und wiegen auch fast gleich viel. Wovor ich nur "Angst habe ist die Lautstärke der Lüfter, das wird bei beiden Geräten einige Male bemängelt. Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich bei fast jedem Laptop einige Rezessionen zum Thema Lautstärke gefunden habe .

MfG
ValuezZ


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Produktvergleich HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m5-6Y54, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (V1C37EA#ABD), HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m5-6Y54, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD (V1C39EA#ABD) | Geizhals Deutschland 
Da gibts kein Lüftergeräusch und das Gewicht ist auch super.


----------



## amdahl (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Zumindest beim Medion wurde das Lautstärke-Problem mit einem Bios-Update deutlich verbesert. Auch diese Info findet sich in einigen RezeNsionen.


----------



## ValuezZ (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*



amdahl schrieb:


> Zumindest beim Medion wurde das Lautstärke-Problem mit einem Bios-Update deutlich verbesert. Auch diese Info findet sich in einigen RezeNsionen.


Viele berichten aber auch, dass das Update wenig bis gar nichts gebracht hat.

Ich bringe noch mal ein 3. Gerät mit ein und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt mich festzulegen.

1. Acer Swift 3 (SF314-51-500H) 14" Full HD IPS Intel Core i5-7200U 8GB DDR4 256GB SSD Aluminium Unibody silber Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

2.Acer TravelMate X3 X349-G2-M-57EV Intel Core i5-7200U 8GB DDR4 512GB PCIe SSD Full-HD IPS Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

3.Medion Akoya S3409, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welches davon wäre zu empfehlen? Bei Kaufempfehlungen online ist zumindest das Travelmate immer unter den Top 3 angezeigten ( Habe verschiedene Seiten genutzt und das Travelmate war immer mit dabei.) Was mich da abschreckt ist, dass viele von einem unangenehmen Lüftergeräusch reden. Laut Test soll der Lüfter bei ca. 31 Db liegen, also relativ leise aber eben störend wegen der Frequenz sein. Falls ihr einen anderen Vorschlag habt, dann bitte einen im selben Preissegment also unter 800 und einen der leise ist.

MfG
ValuezZ


----------



## ValuezZ (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop fÃ¼r die UNI*

Ich probiere es nochmal ob ich eine Antwort bekomme^^

Eigentlich habe ich mich für das Medion  entschieden, jetzt wurde mir aber noch ein anderes empfohlen ein Lenovo E470 , dieses ist leicht größer(14 Zoll anstatt 13,3) und hat einen besseren Ram drin bzw eine höhere Taktfrequenz, kostet allerdings auch 100 Euro mehr. Lohnen sich die 100 Euro mehr? Da ich ja keine hohen Anforderungen habe bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die höhere Taktfrequenz bei dem Lenovo überhaupt merken würde.

Hier sind beide Links :

20H2S00400, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) E470 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen

Medion Akoya S3409, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


MfG
ValuezZ


----------



## airXgamer (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Das E470 hat eine dedizierte Grafikkarte, lohnt sich deshalb nur bei Games auf dem Gerät. Sehr schönes Gerät ansonsten. Hab hier ein E570 (das gleiche mit 15") regelmäßig in Administration, ordentlich verarbeitet usw.

Fürs tägliche in die Uni und zurück schleppen würde ich trotzdem ein gebrauchtes T430 mit 8GB RAM, HD+ Schirm und SSD nehmen. Sollte so um die 400 Euro kosten, ist robuster, nicht wirklich spürbar langsamer usw. Zuhause dann eine Dockingstation mit seperatem Bildschirm (falls kein fester PC vorhanden).


----------



## ValuezZ (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Pc ist vorhanden, falls ich da was brauche.  Ich hätte schon gern ein neues Gerät, deswegen will ich kein gebrauchtes . Also sollte ich dann zum Medion greifen? Spiele will ich darauf nicht spielen, dafür habe ich meinen Pc dann.

Und vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## airXgamer (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Das E470 hat halt mehr Dampf, wobei du diesen ja nicht brauchst und er nur für Stromverbrauch sorgt.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Ich habe auch Informatik studiert (allgemeine Informatik um genau zu sein) und ein Notebook, das ich mit in die Uni schleppen musste, weil ich sonst nicht weiter gekommen wäre, habe ich erst im 4. Semester gelegentlich benötigt (dann aber mit zunehmender Häufigkeit). Ich bin da also ganz bei Lt.Ford.
Das ist natürlich je nach Uni unterschiedlich. Ich war an einer TU. Am Anfang brauchst Du normalerweise wenig mehr als einen Bleistift und Papier (noch immer die Wunderwaffen für alle informationstechnischen Probleme). Denn auch Programmieraufgaben in Klausuren werden normalerweise ohne IDE oder gar PC bearbeitet. Du musst auf Papier "trocken" Programmcode erstellen können. Das muss man lernen. IDEs erziehen zu Faulheit und geben einem eine Sicherheit, die man in der Klausur durch fehlende Syntaxprüfung und co. nicht hat. Für einen studierten Informatiker ist das Wissen um Basistechniken (Vererbung, Rekursion, etc.), Paradigmen und co. einfach unerlässlich, weswegen viele Profs auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Programmierumgebungen (gar mit Eigenheiten wie sie zum Beispiel Visual Studio besitzt) starten.
Programmiersprachen und IDEs sind oft nämlich reine Modeerscheinungen. Was heute toll ist, ist morgen schon wieder völlig irrelevant. Wichtiger ist es, die Prinzipien zu verinnerlichen. Sich und seinen Code ständig zu hinterfragen, Fehler durch das Lesen von Code zu finden und nicht erst dadurch auf sie aufmerksam zu werden, dass sich das Resultat nicht kompilieren lässt. Das Testen des eigenen Codes und mögliche Schwachstellen zu sehen, die dieser haben könnte. Wer so trocken programmieren kann, für den ist es letztendlich insgesamt nur noch eine Fingerübung.
Die IDEs kommen noch früh genug.
Wenn es etwas online abzugeben gibt (zum Beispiel in Grundlagen der Informatik), reicht der Desktop-PC.
Selbst wenn Präsentationen anstehen, zieht man sich diese normalerweise auf einen USB-Stick und ruft sie vom Notebook des Dozenten auf.

Nun ist es leider auch so, dass die Studienabbrecherquote in Informatik ziemlich hoch ist (bei uns um die 90%). Der Grund ist nicht das Programmieren oder fehlende Notebooks (jede Uni hat übrigens einen PC-Pool, an dem man arbeiten kann), es ist die Mathematik und die Physik. Auch WiInfs haben damit schwer zu kämpfen.
Wenn ich an Deiner Stelle wäre, würde ich erst mal die Fachschaft anschreiben und fragen, ab dem wie vielten Semester ein Notebook erfahrungsgemäß sinnvoll an Deiner zukünftigen Alma Mater einsetzbar wird.
Denn mit etwas Pech (ich wünsche es Dir natürlich keinesfalls, aber die Erfahrung lehrt eben...) wirfst Du das Studium (wie so viele) alsbald hin und ärgerst Dich über 500€, die Du lieber für einen vernünftigen Anzug für Vorstellungsgespräche hättest aufheben sollen.


----------



## ValuezZ (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Danke für die Antworten.

Selbst wenn man davon absieht dass ich mein Laptop nicht oft brauchen werde für die Uni(mein Bruder hat mir schon erzählt dass man nicht unbedingt einen braucht, es aber einiges erleichert) hätte ich trotzdem gerne einen um ihn an den Fernseher anzuschließen und so Filme anzuschauen, Skripte für die Vorlesungen zu haben  und außerdem für die wenigen Male die ich einen brauche, da ich nicht auf den PC-Pool der Unis zurückgreifen möchte. 
Ein Freund( im 2. Semester) hat mir erzählt das ein Laptop für die Skripte schon ganz praktisch ist, das macht er so schon von Anfang an. Die Dinge die im Studium dran kommen habe ich mir angeschaut(also immer mal wieder in die Unterlagen meines Bruders geschaut) und ich finde Mathe jetzt nicht so schwierig. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich mein Abitur an einer Berufsoberschule gemacht habe im Technikzweig. Hier hat man sehr viel Mathe und Physik  und da hatte ich auch keine Probleme. Außerdem steht bei dem Studienplan, bei mir zumindest, nichts von Physik und Mathe ist nur am Anfang dran. Ich habe meinen Studiengang auch nicht blind ausgewählt sondern mich auch erkundigt was danach ist, was man im Studium lernt usw. für mich klingt das sehr interessant. Ich werde das Studium jedenfalls nicht abbrechen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin dankbar für die Antworten, jedoch steht für mich fest das ich studiere und was ich studiere. Da können mich auch hohe Abbrecherquoten nicht abschrecken.  Zum Schluss muss ich sagen, dass ich an eine FH gehen werde. Es stand bisher nicht fest wohin ich gehe, aber mich spricht da die FH einfach mehr an.

Ich werde mich nun für das Medion entscheiden und hoffentlich damit glücklich werden


----------



## Taskmaster (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Achso, FH. Na dann... 
(Nichts für ungut, aber dieser Reflex ist nur schwer zu unterdrücken. Lass Dich davon nicht ärgern. Auch ein Studium an der FH ist eine gute Sache, bringt Dir womöglich durch die größere Nähe zur Praxis sogar ein höheres Einstiegsgehalt. Dafür wird es dann später im Vergleich zum Uni-Absolventen oftmals etwas weniger, wenn Du z.B. die Möglichkeit bekommen solltest, tief in die Entwicklung bzw. in Großprojekte einzusteigen. Aber auch das ist kein Selbstläufer.)

Auch wenn das einige nicht hören wollen, aber das Niveau (gerade im mathematischen/theoretischen Bereich) ist da ein ganz anderes und das Lernen viel näher am gewohnten, schulischen Ablauf.
Ist Fluch und Segen zugleich. Aber das weißt Du ja sicherlich alles. Du klingst ja durchaus informiert. 
Die Informatik ist ein tolles Feld. Pass nur ein wenig auf Deinen Vitamin D-Spiegel auf. Das viele Lernen und später am PC hocken lässt den gerne mal in den Keller rauschen (Sonnenmangel, immer nur in Gebäuden unterwegs.). 
Fühlt sich dann fast wie eine Depression an. Ist mir zweimal passiert. Ich wollte beim ersten Mal schon das Studium abbrechen, weil ich immer kaputt und müde war, dachte, die Sache würde mich überfordern.
Ich saß einfach nur immer zu lange am Schreibtisch/PC und bekam zu wenig Sommersonne ab, die Speicher waren leer.

Dann bleibt nur zu sagen: alles Gute auf Deinem neuen Lebensweg und viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!


----------



## ValuezZ (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Vielen Dank Taskmaster.


----------



## amdahl (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Bist du sicher was die Abschlüsse angeht? Ich stecke nicht ganz drin in der Informatik-Welt, aber was ich dazu bisher gehört habe ist es eines der Berufsfelder in denen der Abschluss eher weniger wichtig ist. Auch weil sich recht schnell zeigt wer es "drauf hat" und wer nicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

@amdahl 

Das wird oft behauptet und trifft auch auf den schnöden Kram (Coderäffchen, Webdesign, Serveradmin und co.) zu. Das liegt durchaus an dem fließenden Übergang zwischen Uni-/FH-Absolventen und Personen mit einfacher Berufsausbildung in diesen Bereichen.
Letztere sind zahlenmäßig wesentlich häufiger und berichten dann natürlich viel über eigene Erfahrungen aus ihrem begrenzten Umfeld, das aber natürlich selten höhere Projektbereiche umfasst.
Das liegt meiner Meinung nach an falschen Bewerbungen auf Stellen, die gar nicht für Uni-/FH-Absolventen gedacht sind, und falschen Vorstellungen der Personaler.

Die Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker (Anwendungsentwicklung, Systemintegration, etc.) produziert Handwerker, die das tägliche Basisgeschäft erledigen (können).
Der Diplom (bzw. ja nun Master/Bachelor) Informatiker ist jedoch kein Handwerker. Es ist nicht das Ziel des Studiums, diese Leute auf Routineaufgaben zu eichen und vorzubereiten.
Ich vergleiche das immer mit dem Berufsbild des Arztes und des Krankenpflegers (kann aber natürlich beliebig ausgetauscht werden).
Der Arzt verarbeitet die Komplexität, filtert Informationen, entwickelt zum Beispiel neuartige Eingriffe, optimiert und erstellt neue Behandlungen.
Der Pfleger ist der "hard worker". Er ist der Anwender von gerade geschaffenen/bereits existierendem Wissen und erledigt, was letztendlich nötig ist, um den Genesungsplan des Arztes umzusetzen.
Nun ist es so, dass das Wissen eines Arztes sehr speziell ist. Dafür hat er sich ja das lange Studium mit anschließender Facharztausbildung angetan. Er besitzt viel Wissen, das ihn vor allem in besonderen Situationen unersetzlich macht.
Wenn sich nun aber Ärzte auf den Beruf eines Pflegers bewerben, werden sie mit diesem Wissen nicht unbedingt weit kommen. Natürlich haben sie im Praktikum und im Alltag ein paar Dinge mitbekommen, aber sie werden sich weit schlechter und weniger routiniert anstellen, als eine ausgebildete Pflegefachkraft.

Ähnlich ist es auch in der Informatik. Die Absolventen (gerade Bachelor) bewerben sich schlicht falsch bzw. Personaler verlangen Uni-/FH-Abschlüsse in Bereichen, die eigentlich durch Ausbildungsberufe abgedeckt werden.
Und wenn sie dann eingestellt und in eine Gruppe von (sagen wir mal 5) Fachinformatikern gestoßen werden, fallen sie erst mal negativ auf. Diese 5 Fachinformatiker wittern ihre Überlegenheit und geben diese Erfahrung dann natürlich nur all zu gern an die Gesellschaft weiter: "Alles noobs, der kann ja gar nicht was ich kann und dafür 5 Jahre Uni, lol rofl !!einself!"

In wirklich wissensintensiven und hoch abstrakten, lernintensiven, technischen (und natürlich auch lukrativen) Projekt-/Enticklungsbereichen findet sich fast kein einziger Informatiker mit einfacher Ausbildung (mir ist zumindest noch nicht ein einziger begegnet).

Man muss auch einfach wissen: Programmcode erstellen, Webseiten entwerfen, Server verwalten... das ist nicht "die Informatik". Die Informatik ist nicht die Wissenschaft des PCs und der Betreuung von Amazons Webauftritt. Der PC ist für einen (Diplom/Master/Dr.) Informatiker nicht mehr als ein Stethoskop für einen Arzt, er ist Werkzeug. Muss ein Arzt wissen, wie eine Stethoskop hergestellt wird? Die Informatik beschäftigt sich auch nicht vorwiegend mit der neusten Grafikkarten- oder Servertechnik. Das sind Anwendungen, die durch die Informatik (bzw. technische Informatik und E-Technik) möglich werden.
Ein studierter Informatiker ist eher ein Problemlöser, der Informationen sortiert und Probleme unter Zuhilfenahme von Maschinen(-Sprachen) beschreibt und systematisch löst.
Ganz simplifiziert (und plakativ): ein Mathematiker mit Zugriff auf Borg-Technologie.

Um also deine Frage noch mal kurz zu beantworten: Ja, es gibt Bereiche in der IT-Dienstleistung, da sind ausgebildete Fachkräfte manchmal sogar Vorgesetzte, weil sie zum Beispiel die benutzte Unternehmenssoftware und deren Aufbau im Schlaf kennen. Der sinnvolle Einsatz eines Uni-/FH-Infs findet dort aber nur selten statt. Die - für diese - interessanten Bereiche sind jedoch Ausbildungsberufen fast vollständig (bzw. gänzlich) verschlossen. Eben weil man an einer Uni/FH nicht nur das Coden lernt sondern sich auch mit vielen anderen, hochkomplexen Themen wie zum Beispiel Logik, Robotik, Kryptographie, komplexen Systemen, etc. pp. der Informatik beschäftigt.


----------



## ValuezZ (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

So als Update:

Habe mir doch das Hp Probook 440 G4 geholt und muss sagen bin damit sehr unzufrieden. Die meiste Zeit über ist der Lüfter lautlos, aber alle paar Minuten dreht er voll auf und ist damit sehr laut und auch nervig. Ich habe ihn nur kurz getestet, hab ein bisschen gesurft und Youtube video geschaut und da hat der Lüfter eben immer wieder aufgedreht. Das war so laut, dass man den Lüfter auch in mehreren Metern Entfernung deutlich hören konnte und das eben nur beim surfen bzw. Youtubevideos anschauen was ja eigentlich nicht sein sollte. Wenn der Lüfter nicht auf volle Kraft lief war er wunderbar leise und man hat nichts gehört, aber einige Minuten später hat sich der Lüfter immer wieder zurückgemeldet. Kann man dagegen was machen? Wenn nicht werde ich den Laptop zurückschicken, ich will ja nicht das jeder im Hörsaal unter meiner Flugzeugturbine leiden muss.


----------



## fotoman (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Ohne Deine eigene Anlyse (da kannst Du schonmal analystisches Arbeiten im Zusammenhang mit der Informatik üben ) wird man da nichts machen können. Erfahrungsgemäß bleiben zwei Gründe bei sowas:
- BIOS Fehler (der müsste aber im Netz bekannt sein, u.U. gibt es ja schn eni BIOS-Update)
- Irgendein Programm, das regelmäßig im Hintergrund läuft

Ob das noch nicht abgeschlossene Windows-Updates/Optimierungen sind (mein Atom-Tablet hätte dafür geschlagene 2 Tage benötigt, wenn ich den Livescan des Virenscanners und die Dateiindizierung aktiv gelassen hätte), ob das die genannten (aus meiner Sicht vollkmmen nutzlosen) Programme sind (mein Arbeitsla macht ähnlichen Mist) oder gar ein Programm, das Du selber installierr hast, wird Dir mit etwas Glück der Taskmanager oder der ProcessExploorer verraten.

U.U. ist auch einfach die Lüftersteuerung falsch konfiguriert und die von Dir durchgeführten Aktionen nutzen die CPU (oder GPU) mehr wie gedacht.


----------



## Abductee (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Erster Anlauf sollte ein Bios-Update sein.
Das kannst du bequem mit dem HP Softpaq machen, normalerweise sollte der vorinstalliert sein.


----------



## ValuezZ (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Danke für die Antworten. Also Programme von mir sind da noch nicht wirklich drauf. Bisher nur Chrome und Avast, aber auch schon davor war es sehr laut. Habe mir einen ohne Betriebssystem bestellt und das selber installiert, dabei war er auch relativ laut, aber bei einer Windowsinstallation habe ich schon erwartet das zu hören. Das Bios-Update und das Update anderer Treiber hat leider auch nicht funktioniert. Wenn man den Lüfter bei Arbeiten etwas hören würde wenn man direkt vorm Notebook sitzt würde ich nicht sagen, aber das man beim Surfen den Lüfter in 5 Meter Entfernung hört ist mir dann schon zuviel  Ich werde noch mal schauen ob ich vllt etwas anders einstellen kann und hoffen das es dann besser wird


----------



## ValuezZ (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Habe es jetzt nochmal ein bisschen getestet und heute ist es leise^^  Lüfter war oft aus und nach einiger Zeit auf Youtube ging zwar der Lüfter an, aber so leise das er nur hörbar war wenn man direkt am Laptop dran sitzt. Wenn man ein bisschen weg ging ( bin einen Schritt zurückgegangen) konnte man nichts hören. Werde das jetzt noch weiter testen und hoffen das es so bleibt 

Hab das weiterhin getestet, es ist besser aber bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Auf Youtube ist er alle 10-15 Min hörbar, auch wenn er viel leiser ist als am Anfang. Ich weiß nicht ob ich da einfach zu pingelig bin oder ob er wirklich zu laut ist.  Ich werde das noch weiter testen und wenn ich weiterhin unzufrieden bin werde ich ihn zurückschicken und mir den E470 holen oder einfach direkt ein Macbook damit dann auch wirklich Ruhe ist


----------



## ValuezZ (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Ich habe mir notebookfan control geholt, seitdem ist der Lüfter beim youtubevideo schauen (habe 2 videos gleichzeitig offen gehabt und dazu mehrere andere tabs) aus und das Notebook damit unhörbar. Die Temperatur ist bei ca 45 Grad und ging maximal (als ich nebenbei etwas installiert habe) auf max 50 Grad hoch. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Lüfter ohne das Programm schon bei ca 44 Grad mit ca. 67 % eingesetzt hat und es wieder auf ca . 42 Grad runtergekühlt hat. Mit dem Programm ist der Lüfter wie gesagt aus und die Temperaturen unter 50 Grad, was ja eigentlich kühl genug sein sollte. Aber ganz zufrieden bin ich damit trotzdem nicht, weil ich eigentlich keine extra Programme haben will damit ich mein Notebook nutzen kann, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch einfach zu pingelig.


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Schick das Notebook zurück.

Ich bleib ja weiterhin bei meiner Empfehlung.
Produktvergleich HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m5-6Y54, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (V1C37EA#ABD), HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m5-6Y54, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD (V1C39EA#ABD) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fotoman (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*



ValuezZ schrieb:


> Aber ganz zufrieden bin ich damit trotzdem nicht, weil ich eigentlich keine extra Programme haben will damit ich mein Notebook nutzen kann, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch einfach zu pingelig.


Entweder kannst Du das über das BIOS passend konfigurieren, oder HP mag es halt nicht und geht auf Nummer Sicher (wie MS beim Surface Pro 3 mit i7).


----------



## ValuezZ (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*



Abductee schrieb:


> Schick das Notebook zurück.


Werde ich auch machen. Es ist zwar ruhig mit dem extra Programm, aber habe mal aus Spaß den Lüfter hochdrehen lassen, und das war ein sehr nerviges Geräusch, fast schon ein Pfeifen. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich bleib ja weiterhin bei meiner Empfehlung.
> Produktvergleich HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m5-6Y54, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (V1C37EA#ABD), HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m5-6Y54, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD (V1C39EA#ABD) | Geizhals Deutschland


Weiß nicht, dann könnte ich fast schon 300 Euro drauf legen und ein kleines Macbook nehmen. Die Specs sehen jetzt, ohne das zu überprüfen. nicht so pralle aus. Wenn dann würde ich wahrscheinlich zum Lenovo E470 greifen. Bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher, weil mir oft gesagt wurde das Probook soll Qualitativ besser sein als das E470.




fotoman schrieb:


> Entweder kannst Du das über das BIOS passend konfigurieren, oder HP mag es halt nicht und geht auf Nummer Sicher (wie MS beim Surface Pro 3 mit i7).


Habe da ehrlich gesagt noch nicht nachgeschaut, da es noch andere Sachen gibt die mich stören. Wenn man das Touchpad drückt gibt es ein lautes, billig wirkendes klicken ( So in etwa wie bei einer billigen 5 Euro Plastikmaus),  ich muss schon sehr sanft drücken damit das Touchpad betätigt wird es aber nicht klickt (vielleicht bin ich da auch einfach zu pingelig)  und wenn der Lüfter mal hochdreht macht der Lüfter ein lautes fast schon pfeifendes Geräusch. Es klingt einfach nicht wie "geblasene Luft"  sondern sehr hochfrequenziert was es für mich nochmal unerträglicher macht.

Sonst bin ich zufrieden mit dem Notebook, es sieht gut aus fühlt sich auch gut an und ist schnell. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich dann vom Lenovo auch enttäuscht sein werde weil ich vielleicht einfach viel zu pingelig ist, oder ob ich vielleich auch einfach nur ein Montagsgerät erwischt habe das ein paar Macken hat.

Zum Abschluss:
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfen und das ihr euch das immer noch antut


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Ich muss sagen, die etwas älteren HP Probooks aus der Ivy Bridge und Haswell-Zeit waren wirklich gut (vielleicht vom Display mal abgesehen, wobei die Varianten mit 1600*900p Display durchaus ok sind). Da konnte man auch die Komponenten sehr leicht warten.

Die neuen Probooks reißen mich momentan auch nicht mehr so vom Hocker. Die Displays sind wohl jetzt besser geworden, dafür gibt es keine Wartungsklappen mehr und gerade an solchen Bauteilen wie Lüfter und WLAN-Module, die der Kunde nicht bemerkt, hat HP jetzt offenbar noch mehr gespart.

Wenn es dir nicht zusagt, dann schicke es zurück.

Beim MacBook ist halt die Frage, was ihr in der Uni später für Software verwendet. MS Office und den ganzen Adobe Krempel gibt es auch für Mac, bei eher technisch basierten Anwendungen kann es aber vielleicht von Nachteil sein, wenn du kein Windows hast.


----------



## Marcimoto (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Guck mal hier, Asus Zenbook UX 305UA:
Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen ASUS Zenbook UX305UA-FC001T / 13,3" / i5-6200U / 256GB SSD / 8GB / neuwertig  | eBay

Modell ist von letztem Jahr. 
Der Preis lässt sich bis 569,- EUR drücken. Die Bezeichnung "neuwertig" trifft absolut zu, mit SSD-Z hab ich bei meinem Gerät eine Betriebsdauer von 16 Stunden ausgelesen. Also wirklich nichts. 

Mir gefällt's richtig gut und die Tests sprechen auch für sich (Akku, Display, Tastatur, Verarbeitung,..).
Die einzigen beiden Nachteile sind, dass es bei diesem Modell (anders als bei den Nachfolgern) noch keine Tastaturbeleuchtung gibt, was ich etwas schade finde.
Darüber hinaus plulsiert auch dieser Lüfter im Idle. Insgesamt ist er aber leise und das Pulsieren habe ich, wie du, mit NBFC in den Griff bekommen. 

Kannst dir ja mal ansehen.


----------



## ValuezZ (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Danke, aber ich würde dann eher zum Lenovo greifen, der soll im Idle und unter leichtem Betrieb wie Surfen usw. lautlos sein und nur bei harten Arbeiten hörbar. Auch hätte ich gerne ein komplett neues Notebook, auch wenn deiner mit 16 Stunden dann ja sehr jung ist.


----------



## ValuezZ (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

So, das Probook wurde zurückgeschickt, bin gerade noch am überlegen ob ich das E470 holen soll. Habe in einigen Foren (auch in diesem) negative Dinge über die E bzw L Reihe gelesen, was mich bisher ein bisschen abschreckt. Oft wurde berichtet, dass das Probook qualitativ hochwertiger ist und von dem war ich ja schon enttäuscht^^


----------



## ValuezZ (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Als Update:

Habe mir das E470 geholt und bin soweit damit zufrieden, es fühlt sich viel hochwertiger an (vor Allem Tastatur und Touchpad), aber ab und zu fängt der Lüfter an sich plötzlich (hörbar) zudrehen ( nicht so schlimm und häufig wie beim Probook aber dennoch nervig). Die Cpu Auslastung bleibt hierbei niedrig, gut bei hoher cpu Auslastung dreht er sich auch, aber das ist ja verständlich. Jetzt muss ich mal schauen was ich da noch einstellen kann, habe schon alle Treiber, Bios usw. aktualisiert. Manchmal hält er länger durch ohne den Lüfter anzuwerfen, manchmal dreht der sich aber auch alle paar Minuten kurz. Da die CPU Auslastung niedrig bleibt weiß ich nicht so ganz was das soll, ich hoffe ich kann das irgendwie hinkriegen sonst muss ich auf Programme zur Lüftersteuerung zurückgreifen was ich nur ungern tun würde.


----------



## Abductee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Du hast doch teures Geld bezahlt, ich würd das reklamieren wenn der Lüfter spinnt.


----------



## ValuezZ (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Na ja, ich weiß ja nicht ob der Lüfter spinnt oder ob es nicht vllt doch an etwas anderem liegt.  Manchmal kann ich stunden lang Serien schauen ohne das sich der Lüfter meldet und dann wieder ist es so das man ihn alle 10 Min. oder so kurz hört. Deswegen denke/dachte ich auch es liegt an irgendein Programm, was im Hintergrund läuft. Aber du hast Recht, sollte sich das nicht bessern werde ich den Laptop reklamieren und hoffen dass das als Reklamationsgrund zählt^^


----------



## Doenertaker (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Ich hab ein E570, da ist das auch so. Ich denke dass es einfach so gemacht wird damit der Kühlkörper immer wieder runterkühlt, bei dem Passivbetrieb heizt sich der ja auch auf, beim Surfen/Youtube wird die CPU ja auch ein bisschen beansprucht. Er ist auch schonmal "einfach so" richtig angesprungen und nicht nur kurz, das war aber die Leistungsüberprüfung die eben gerade den CPU-Test gemacht hat. Wenn Windows-Updates im Hintergrund geladen werden (sieht man im Taskmanager) ist er auch schon angegangen und eine Weile gelaufen.


----------



## ValuezZ (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Ich weiß nicht ob das so sein soll. Der geht ja teilweise schon an wenn ich 2mal einen Ordner öffne und wenn ich Eclipse öffne wird es sogar ziemlich laut für so 10 Sekunden. Das ist schon ziemlich nervig, beim Serien schauen gehts, da er sich hierbei nur selten zu Wort meldet und auch nicht so laut. Aber so ist es mir dann schon ein wenig peinlich den mit in die Uni zunehmen,


----------



## Doenertaker (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Okay, so krass ist es bei mir bei weitem nicht. Und auch eher nur wenn er auf dem Bett benutzt wird und sich deswegen mehr aufheizt. Hast du die Temperaturen mal überwacht? Eine Mail an den Support zur Überprüfung (oder zumindest Informationen, ob das so ok ist) schadet aber auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## ValuezZ (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Ja gut, das wird  jeder anders wahrnehmen. Beim Serien schauen stört er wie gesagt gar nicht, da höre ich ihn stunden lang gar nicht und wenn dann höre ich ihn nur leise. Aber der Laptop steht immer auf einer glatten Oberfläche und nicht im Bett wie bei dir. Temperatur habe ich nicht überwacht. Eine Lüftersteuerung im BIOS habe ich leider auch nicht gefunden und ein extra Programm würde ich nur ungern benutzen. Werde aber mal den Support von dem Shop anschreiben und fragen was da los ist.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Laptop für die UNI*

Du kannst mal im UEFI (BIOS) nachschauen, ob da irgendwo eine Einstellmöglichkeit in Bezug auf Kühlung und den Lüfter vorhanden ist. Bei Dell und HP geht das je nach Laptop-Modell teilweise.
Ansonsten kannst du noch Core Temp runterladen und prüfen, ob die CPU-Temperatur überdurchschnittlich hoch wird, wenn der Lüfter anspringt.

Wenn all das nicht der Fall ist, melde dich beim Support und reklamiere das Ganze.


----------

